# Teoricamente , nuestros ojos solo ven el pasado



## mabauti (Sep 5, 2009)

Hechos que son totalmente ciertos :

1.- Nuestros ojos perciben los objetos debido a la luz

2.- La velocidad de la luz , es la maxima velocidad posible de alcanzar de un cuerpo fisico .

3.- La velocidad de la luz es ENORME, pero a fin de cuentas FINITA (limitada)


Estoy equivocado? haganmelo saber.

Si estan de acuerdo conmigo, entonces ustedes estan de acuero que nuestros ojos solo ven el pasado, NUNCA el presente, mucho menos el futuro.

repito, esto es Teoricamente.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 5, 2009)

Lógicamente...
Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Sep 5, 2009)

Algo hay de eso, aunque yo me refiero mas concretamente a los personas, animales y cosas a nuestro alrededor. Nosotros las vemos como estaban en el pasado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2009)

La percepción general es de un pasado, ya que (Por ejemplo) la radiación calórica del sol nos llega con varios minutos de retraso, por lo que si en un momento dado el Sol desapareciera, nosotros nos enteraríamos por la ausencia de luz o calor y otras cosas varios minutos mas tarde.
En el firmamento podemos estar viendo estrellas que en realidad desaparecieron hace millones de años, pero su luz sigue viajando.

Teóricamente ablando existirían partículas sub-sub-atómicas que por definición *NO* pueden viajar a velocidad inferior a la de la luz.


----------



## Dario (Sep 5, 2009)

y si miramos a otra persona que esta a un metro de distancia?


----------



## mabauti (Sep 5, 2009)

> Teóricamente ablando existirían partículas sub-sub-atómicas que por definición *NO* pueden viajar a velocidad inferior a la de la luz.


no estoy muy enterado de eso. Mas información?



> y si miramos a otra persona que esta a un metro de distancia?


El tiempo se calcula como t = d / v. La velocidad no la puedes cambiar. La distancia si. Si quieres un tiempo 0 (el presente) la distancia deberia ser 0, esto es , que deberias tener pegada a la persona a tus ojos... pero esto te los taparia y no podrias ver!!!


mejor me voy por una cerveza , ya que mi cerebro comienza a echar humo @_@


----------



## Dario (Sep 5, 2009)

jajaja... si, hacer calculos da mucha sed. yo tambien, voy por un fernet con coca.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2009)

D@rio dijo:


> y si miramos a otra persona que esta a un metro de distancia?


Y... La luz viaja (redondeando) a 300.000 km/s, entonces haciendo la cuenta del tiempo que tarda la luz en recorrer un metro, da 1/300.000.000 s.
Estás viendo cómo era esa persona hace 3,3...^10-9 segundos. Si estuviera a varios miles de millones de kilómetros se notaría el "delay". 
A un metro... hasta se me hace difícil de imaginar ese tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Vick (Sep 5, 2009)

Totalmente cierto, aunque a distancias cortas el tiempo que le toma a la luz viajar de un punto a otro es muuuuy corto, pero mientras más lejano esté, estaremos viendo más hacia el pasado. Por ejemplo el sol esta a unos 8 minutos luz de la tierra, así que vemos al sol como era hace 8 minutos, una estrella que este a 20 años luz la vemos como era hace 20 años, ya que la luz que nos llega de ella fue emitida hace 20 años. y así mientras mas lejanos los objetos más vemos el pasado...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 5, 2009)

Y si... nuestros ojos ven el pasado. Los objetos que tenemos cerca los vemos tal como eran hace algunos nanosegundos.

No es la unica forma de percibir el pasado, cuando alguien nos habla a 3.3m escuchamos lo que dijo hace 10ms. 
Si nos gritan desde 330m es lo que dijo hace 1s.
Y si el que habla es Benedicto XVI es lo que se decia hace 500 años...


----------



## capitanp (Sep 5, 2009)

todo es relativo

pero las afirmaciones positivas son inversamente proporcionales a el conocimiento del tema


----------



## electrodan (Sep 5, 2009)

A ver, genio, por que el que dice si a la pregunta no tiene conocimiento del tema? Danos un poco de luz.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2009)

jaa.capitanp.....solo se que no se nada.
es como vos decis y a la vez todo lo contrario........pero al revez......

leyendo la primer pregunta y la anteultima (de eduardo) , me pongo a pensar (no se hagan drama que puse el fan para evitar recalentamientos ):

si, es como dicen, vemos el pasado y cuanto mas lejano sea el evento por lo ya descripto mas en el pasado es lo que vemos.
PERO ........
lo que vemos esta desfasado , si , pero es nuestro presente, esta en nuestro presente .
lo que vemos es una cosa (intermedia) y lo que interpreta nuestra mente es otra (ese es el resultado final) .

, si, si suponemos una escala de tiempo unica para todo el universo vemos el pasado, y interpretamos las cosas mas tarde aun.

pero ahi no termina todo, por que nuestro cerebro o sea nosotros somos MAGICOS , y lo digo de verdad, ya que este tema es una pajita mental y nos damos el gusto de analizar entre amigos algo........ asi lo hare:
Nosotros , de verdad que somos algo increiblemente maravilloso .
podemos ver el presente ?? el futuro o el pasado ?????

lo que vemos es lo que exita a nuestros ojos ?????
o lo que ve nuestro cerebro ????
por que dormidos podemos "crar" nuevos mundos , podemos ver cosas que no existen.
nuestra mente puede "advertirnos" de peligros.

si se me cae un vaso puedo "ver" lo que pasara , es el futuro irremediable ???
y lo veo, lo arma nuestro cerebro .
si escucho cadena nacional en la TV ya puedo ver que la garca de nuestra presidenta va a hablar y decir estupideces.....puedo ver el futuro ????

puedo ver cosas que ni siquiera existen ???????

esta lo que podemos ver , lo que nuestra mente *puede recrear*, y los hechos que son irrefutables en la naturaleza.
fijense los temas que hoy dia el ser humano maneja, uno se pregunta:
¿como es que nos dimos cuenta de ello??? 
creo que el ser humano tiene una capacidad mucho mayor que la de solo "ver" .

saludos 

t
i


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> ...Danos un poco de luz.


Justo, hablando de luz...

Lo que dice CapitánP es que él sabe mucho de proporciones inversas, si no, no podría hacer la afirmación que hace 
Ya en serio, es una forma distinta de plantear aquello de que "el sabio, duda" o de manera curva, una crítica a Benedicto. O ambas.
Eso ya es una cuestión de interpretaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Dario (Sep 5, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> jaa.capitanp.....solo se que no se nada.
> es como vos decis y a la vez todo lo contrario........pero al revez......
> 
> leyendo la primer pregunta y la anteultima (de eduardo) , me pongo a pensar (no se hagan drama que puse el fan para evitar recalentamientos ):
> ...


 
... me quede sin palabras...


----------



## electrodan (Sep 5, 2009)

Para responder algo nos tenemos que afirmar en los conocimientos existentes.
Es como que alguien te preguntara: "¿Un diodo, deja pasar la corriente en un solo sentido?", y vos le respondieras "puede ser, pero no te puedo dar una respuesta positiva, porque el sabio duda y reflexiona, y las respuestas positivas son inversamente proporcionales al conocimiento del tema". La respuesta mas sensata, a mi parecer, sería: "Si hablamos de un diodo ideal, si, pero los diodos reales tienen algunos detalles mas".
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2009)

mabauti dijo:


> Hechos que son totalmente ciertos :
> 
> 1.- Nuestros ojos perciben los objetos debido a la luz
> 
> ...



Totalmente cierto. Vemos las cosas con un cierto atraso. Aunque me pregunto por que surgio la duda. No creo que nos perdamos de algo en ese lapso diminuto de tiempo.

Off-topic: Que pasaría si el sol dejase de existir (Dejando a un lado el hecho de que si explota nos lleva con el). Seria una extincion inminente para nosotros? De que manera Factible o fantastica podríamos salvernos y sobrellevar la vida. Según yo, creo que sería el fin.

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2009)

ah.tacatomon.
vsite la ultima pelicual de nicolas cage ??

como evitar al extincion ????
la forma que tiene la naturaleza de asegurar la supervivencia es oblar nuevos territorios.
expandirse.
asi un evento catastrofico en un lugar no extingue a una especie.

en cristiano gaucho:
coger mucho y irse a otros mundos.

lo primero es facil y se consiguen voluntarios siempre.
lo segundo es mas dificil.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2009)

jeje, parece que primero está el placer y despues el trabajo . Muy bueno.
Al final, sea como sea, moriremos felices.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Sep 6, 2009)

Por supuesto que sería el fin para nuestra especie (quizás logre sobrevivir algún tipo de microorganismo autótrofo desconocido, que se alimente de la energía que supuestamente queda en el interior de la tierra, también sobrevivirán algunos detritívoros, el último eslabón de la cadena, pero solo hasta que se hayan comido todo lo que esté vivo. Remotamente, quizás, algunos enviados de la NASA (también podrían ser otros, no necesariamente siempre los yankis) puedan llegar a otro planeta lugar fuera del sistema, pero el transporte tendría que ser enorme (algo así como un mini ecosistema), ya que tendría que almacenar recursos para varias generaciones, hasta que llegaran hasta ese planeta, y de todas formas tendrían ínfimas posibilidades. Es decir, si el sol se va nos morimos seguro.
En cuanto a perderse las cosas que pasan en el lapso de tiempo que demora la luz en "volar" de un punto a otro, te diré que el cerebro demora infinitamente más en procesar las imágenes, que el delay entre lo que pasa y lo que tenés en tus ojos.
Saludos.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Sep 6, 2009)

si nuestros ojos no pueden ver un acontecimiento fisico el cual se produce rapidamente eso quiere decir que vemos el pasado?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 6, 2009)

complicado el tema. 

Nuestro ojo recibe la sensación de luz que viene del  pasado, pero en el proceso de ver esta involucrado también el cerebro y demaces, a la primera impresion fotografica el sistema ocular retiene esa imagen, ahora pregunto, mientras retiene esa imagen supongo no entra otra imagen hasta que los sensores estan en condiciones de recibir una imagen nueva. Entonces el cerebro tendria que adelantarce a la imagen recibida, y asi todo el tiempo, como si estubiese prediciendo  el presente cada instante, 
Me imagino que como el cerebro es solo el procesador (no me insulten por decier esta blasfemia) tembien podria estar predeciendo el futuro cada instante. 

Tendra el cerebro la capasidad para procesar la imagen que entro , la que esta entrando y la que espera que entre en el tiempo necesario. ??
Se llama esto que "buenos reflejos"
Estoy hablando estupideces a causa del fernet que tome en el pasado, sera que mi cerebro esta ocupado pensando en el fernet que tomara en el futuro. 

Estare en una matrix de Fernet branca??? 

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Sep 6, 2009)

Nuestro organismo funciona de forma inmensamente lenta comparado con otras cosas, así que creo que no necesita predecir nada, porque en caso de que hubiera un pequeño delay entre una imagen y otra, nuestro cerebro no se daría cuenta. Eso diciéndolo de forma simple y sin filosofar mucho. Pero de todas formas no tengo idea, así que son solo suposiciones.


----------



## asherar (Sep 6, 2009)

Quedate tranquilo KARAPALIDA, que no es el Fernet. 
El hecho que el bateador de beisbol le peque a la pelota, es la prueba de que el cerebro no ve solamente la imagen presente, sino que además extrapola en el tiempo (proyecta hacia el futuro). 
Entre lo que tarda en recibir la imagen, lo que tarda en reaccionar y lo que tarda en mover los músculos, es físicamente imposible basarse en el presente para embocar un bataso. Las coordenadas del bate y de la pelota deben coincidir tanto en la posición como en el tiempo. A la velocidad que viaja la pelota no hay tiempo para procesar nada. 

Otra cosa: Para que el cerebro "registre" una imagen no es necesario procesar nada. Por eso la imagen es mucho más convincente que el discurso. Mientras alguien nos está hablando tenemos tiempo de pensar "este me está verseando" o "cómo sabe este tipo", etc. todo esto sin perder el hilo de lo que nos están diciendo. 
En la TV, por ejemplo, vemos las imágenes, y para cuando nos empezamos a preguntar si tiene sentido, ya nos pasaron a otra imagen, y a otra, y a otra. 

Por eso: antes se decía "no crean todo lo que leen en el diario" 
Y ahora es "no crean todo lo que ven en yogurTUBE": como por ejemplo esto ! 
esto otro, a pesar de que uno sabe que son dibujos ...
o esto, que también es de no creer ...!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2009)

ahora que recuerdo , no se si sirva de ejemplo pero un experimento sencillo que vi una vez era escribir palabras que tiene algunas letras mal , o dads vuelta o que faltan, y cuando uno lee rapido no se da cuenta.

de habito el cerebro mira y arma la palabra, lo mismo ocurre con otras cosas.
como confundir en la noche a un traba con una mujer ops:


----------



## asherar (Sep 6, 2009)

Totalmente de acuerdo con Fernando, ... uno ve con el cerebro, no tanto con la vista.

Lo de las letras desordenadas, según recuerdo, era que si las primeras y las últimas letras están bien colocadas, al leer rápido, el cerebro ordena corretcamnete las que están en el medio. Eso lo dijeron en el canal de Natoinal Georgaifc, ... 

Bueno, tal vez si uno ya sabe que están desordenadas no funciona ... :-?

En régimen de lectura normal debe ser algo como lo que proponía KARAPALIDA, que el cerebro se va anticipando al futuro suponiendo que se va a repetir lo que ya se conoce del pasado. 

También he leído que al oír patrones sonoros que uno conoce da sensación de seguridad, y que por eso resulta placentero escuchar música. 
En realidad sería que resulta "tranquilizador". 

Sería como que uno se siente más seguro si puede predecir el futuro, aunque sea en los aspectos más insignificantes. 

... 

Vendo !!! Vendo !!! Bola de cristal !!! Vendo !!!


----------



## asterión (Sep 6, 2009)

Hace un par de años hable del tema en mi blog:

http://asterion.almadark.com/2006/11/15/observamos-siempre-el-pasado/

Aquí el escrito:

Podemos observar los objetos que no rodean gracias a que la luz rebota en ellos y va directo a nuestras pupilas. Es interesante observar que cuando se toma en cuenta la velocidad de la luz llegamos a la conclusión que todo lo que observamos a nuestro alrededor no lo vemos como es AHORA sino como FUE un tiempo antes, ósea observamos siempre el pasado.
Si miramos a una amiga ubicada al otro extremo de la habitación por ejemplo a tres metros de distancia la vemos como FUE hace una centésima de millonésima de segundo:
(3mts.) / (300 000 000 metros / segundo) = 1/100 000 000 metros / segundo
Y esto es igual a = 0.00000001 de segundo.
Se que la diferencia de tiempo es demasiado pequeña para que sea perceptible, pero es importante darse cuenta del concepto, la distancia hace la diferencia entre nuestra posibilidad de mirar el pasado. Por ejemplo cuando la luz partió de la galaxia mas cercana a la Vía Láctea, la Galaxia M31 perteneciente a la constelación de Andrómeda no había siquiera hombres en la Tierra, aunque nuestros antepasados evolucionaban rápidamente a nuestra forma actual. La M31 esta «tan solo» a 2 000 000 de años luz.
Nota
Saben ¿cuanto demora en llegar la luz desde el Sol? Pues 8.3 minutos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 7, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> El hecho que el bateador de beisbol le peque a la pelota, es la prueba de que el cerebro no ve solamente la imagen presente, sino que además extrapola en el tiempo (proyecta hacia el futuro).
> Entre lo que tarda en recibir la imagen, lo que tarda en reaccionar y lo que tarda en mover los músculos, es físicamente imposible basarse en el presente para embocar un bataso. Las coordenadas del bate y de la pelota deben coincidir tanto en la posición como en el tiempo. A la velocidad que viaja la pelota no hay tiempo para procesar nada.



Definitivamente no.... es un echo de que los ojos ven solo el pasado, pero la luz viaja tan rapido que desde que lanzan la bola hasta que la batean el retardo en tiempo es completamente despreciable.... 

Si bien es cierto que el cerebro tiene la capacidad de extrapolar, esta capacidad solo esta muy limitada a lo que conocemos y manejamos diario... de lo contrario seriamos capaces de ver la explosion de las estrellas justo cuando ocurren y no 10,000 años despues que nos llego la luz...


----------



## asherar (Sep 7, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Definitivamente no.... es un echo de que los ojos ven solo el pasado, pero la luz viaja tan rapido que desde que lanzan la bola hasta que la batean el retardo en tiempo es completamente despreciable....
> 
> Si bien es cierto que el cerebro tiene la capacidad de extrapolar, esta capacidad solo esta muy limitada a lo que conocemos y manejamos diario... de lo contrario seriamos capaces de ver la explosion de las estrellas justo cuando ocurren y no 10,000 años despues que nos llego la luz...



No dije que no sea así. El ejemplo que dí tenía el objeto de mostrar que el cerebro no se queda con la información que le llega (haya tardado lo que sea), sino que 
interpreta. 
De hecho si no elaborara los datos de la realidad (pasada) no seríamos conscientes de que recibios información atrasada, y creeríamos que las estrellas son tal y como las vemos ahora. 
Lo del bateador es un hecho. Tal vez utilicé mal el adjetivo "presente", deberia haber dicho  "la imagen pasada", ... en vista del tema. Pero estamos de acuerdo en eso. Solo que yo me expresé mal. ;-) 

Es cierto, de paso, que la capacidad de extrapolar del cerebro es limitada. 
Tanto así que a menudo caemos en engaños, como los de los magos o ilusionistas. 
Hay estudios que demuestran que el cerebro trabaja como un simulador de situaciones. Voy a buscar la fuente (de la revista Scientific American) y la posteo. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2009)

es que lso ejemplos puestos son DISTINTOS.
lo que puso alejandro es algo que el cerebro conoce por eso lo "predice" o elabora un resultado antes de que ocurra, como lso ejemplos que puse yo .

lo de la estrella seria adivinar, ya que el cerebro no tiene forma de predecir que esa estrella colapsara.

si queremos referirnos a la capacidad exacta y objetiva de que nuestras retinas perciban la luz que incide sobre ellas es entonces como se ha dicho aqui:
hay una demora predecible que es la de la luz.
EN VERDAD la respuesta exacta al nanosegundo es que si , vemso el pasado.
pero si somos mas realistas y vemso el conjunto de la realidad VEMOS EL PRESENTE Y EL FUTURO .
diganme:
en una imagen cualquiera, supongamso uno de uds. sentado tomando mate con una mano y el control remoto de la TV en la otra.
yo los estoy viendo .
¿cuanto cambiaran su posicion en un micro segundo ???
o en un milisegundo ???
NADA.
asi que nuestra mente ve la luz que llega pero retiene la imagen EN LA MENTE , como el fosforo de un tubo de rayos catodicos, en realidad es información que procesa.

si de glpe en un microsegundo uds. desapareciesen , creen que en ese microsegundo yo tendria esa información ????

NO 

por que el cerebro procesa imagenes y las retiene.
miren algo unso segundos y cierren los ojos.
acaso sienten en su mente que cayeron en un agujero negro ?? o que se les hizo la noche ???
no es asi.

llegar imagenes a nuestros ojos es una cosa.

creo que lo que llamamos vision es mas complejo y involucra al cerebro el cual es increiblemente maravilloso y se mueve como dije yo y como dijo alejandro, y si, se adelanta a los eventos.
y a veces mete la pata.

es mas, me extraña que hasta ahora nadie hizo mencion acerca de ¿que es lo que vemos?? y la realidad de lo que vemso, nuestra realidad.
vemos luz.
un murciegalo ve ondas.
quien tiene razon ?????
.

.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.

.

.

.

.

.
.
.


murciegalo lo puse a prosopito a ver quien caia con lo de armar las palabras en la mente de un demente 


R


----------



## asherar (Sep 7, 2009)

A todo esto: el retraso de la información no sólo se debe al viaje de la luz a través del espacio intemedio. 
Otras causas de retrasos:

1) Las células (conos y bastoncitos) como todo sensor tienen su tiempo de respuesta: desde que impacta el fotón sobre la célula, hasta que se genera el impulso nervioso pasan tiempos que también rondan el ns. 

2) Luego este impulso viaja por el nervio óptico hasta llegar al cerebro. Este tiempo es mucho mayor que el de viaje de la luz a través del aire o vacío ya que depende del grado de mielinización de las neuronas. La mielina regula la cantidad de iones que pasan del interior al exterior del axón, y con esto la velocidad de propagación de impulso nervioso. El impulso viaja sobre la onda de flujo iónico (por llamarlo así).
Este tiempo es el que se ve afectado con algunas drogas, que reducen la cantidad de mielina, e incluso en algunos casos la eliminan totalmente. 

3) Finalmente, en el cerebro se le da significado a la imagen. 
Según mis "investigaciones" el tiempo de reacción del cerebro, aumentaría según: 
a) el grado de idiotez del individuo,  
b) la edad (por exceso o por defecto), 
 c) el grado de excitación sexual, 
d) la cantidad de alcohol que se haya ingerido. 

Con todo esto, el retraso total sería:

t_Tot = x/c + t_respuesta_sensor + t_viaje_nervio_óptico + t_respuesta_cerebral 

Nota para *fernandob*: 
Al parecer originalmente la palabra era mur*ciega*lo justamente porque es *ciego*, luego vaya a saber porqué se la cambió a murcielago. Igual se dice de las dos formas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 7, 2009)

entonces lo de persistencia de la vision, creo qeu pov le dicen, entraria en todo esto?? y esas figuras en fondo negro que la tenes que mirar 30 segundos en unos puntos y despues ver na pared blanca y pestañar y se ve una cara?

saludos


----------



## Nepper (Sep 7, 2009)

Mabauti ¿llegasta a alguna conclusión? ¿estás ahí? ... ¿A qué viene esta pregunta? digo... ¿estas buscando la verdad absulota?... ne entiendo nada... ya despues de 2 explicaciones de "fernandob", se me vino el ferné a la cabeza...

Respecto al pasado, no se si lo decis filosóficamente o cientificamente... no entiendo el objetivo de la pregunta... supongo que si lo querés saber cientificamente, no necesitabas preguntarlo... demostrarte tener los conocimientos para deducirlo, entenderlo y aceptarlo....
Si hablas del pasado filosófico, te diría (mi opinion) que nosotros vivimos solo el presente y nada mas que el presente... nosotros vivimos solo a las situaciones que se nos presentan en el momento, puede que tengamos un reatardo de 0.001 segundo en la acción, o puede que el cerebro anticipe segundos, pero al fin y al cabo, es nuestro presente con el que estámos interactuando. 
El pasado es el "recuerdo" y el futuro es la incertidumbre. Puede que hayamos calculado que una bolita se quedará quieta en el mismo lugar durante 10 años, y esto sucede perfectamente, pero nuestro "quieto" sin darnos cuenta, lo estimamos en que no se moverá mas de 0.00001 milímetro (lo que percibe el hojo), sin duda, esa pelotita se movió 0.000003 milítros a la derecha en 5 años.
Se puede estimar y predecir el futuro, o la realidad, pero JAMAS tendremos la verdad absoluta.

Por favor, si tu duda fué resuelta, comentalo, porque no veo en este foro mas que una cinta de una sola cara....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2009)

Para agregar un poco de "Leña al fuego":
También "Escuchamos los sonidos del pasado".
Lo que "Tocamos" como sólido no es tal.
En resumen nuestro entorno no es real, son nuestras neuronas las que lo hacen real.

Demasiado filosófico para las 9 de la mañana


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 8, 2009)

Nada de lo que vemos, olemos tocamos y saboreamos no son mas INTERPRETACIONES que forma el cerebro humano.

Facil: En realidad, ¿Lo que vemos es así como lo vemos?

Saluteeee!!!!


----------



## snowboard (Sep 8, 2009)

si estamos viendo algo que no varia en el tiempo , como una pared, ¿ no estamos viendo el presente?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 8, 2009)

aqui hay un ejemplo creo yo de velocidad de respuesta.
de interpretacion de las señales  y el entorno en la naturaleza.

fijense como en este experimetno natural (no esta preparado y auq ees un estudio natural) se puede ver si lo que percibimos es el pasado o el presetne y como afecta a nuestro presente - futuro.

YouTube - Mono se mete un dedo en el culo, lo huele y...


----------



## electrodan (Sep 8, 2009)

Curiosamente, me imagino que del otro lado de ese link está el niño que se asusta con el tipo que aparece en la pantalla. Si acerté den me un premio o algo .
Y si no, recomiendo mirarlo. Hay algunos milisegundos entre cuando la imagen aparece y el niño salta.
Creo que casi todos vimos ese video (o si tenés algún "buen" amigo con correo, seguro viviste algo parecido en carne propia ).
Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Sep 8, 2009)

jaaajajajaja. estaba de mal humor, me puse a leer esto y me estoy matando de risa jajaja... esto es mejor que verlo al flaco pailos jajaja... perdon. jajaja


----------



## electrodan (Sep 8, 2009)

No se que habrá detrás. No tengo flash instalado.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2009)

ja electrodan, no es lo que pensas.
no podes ver youtube ???????

es un video de un experimeto acerca de la reaccion de algunso sentidos en seres humanos.,
el experimento fue realizado con primates.

para ver si realmente percibe su presente en toda su dimension.

miralo cuando estes en otra compu que es muy explicativo.


----------



## vientozonda (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola a todos:
No estoy muy de acuerdo con eso de que vemos el pasado, ya que nuestra percepción del mundo que nos rodea es en tiempo real, debido a la poca distancia a la que estamos de los objetos próximos sean personas o cosas, es inapreciable el retardo de la luz para traernos sus imágenes, por tanto sería tiempo presente (hablando en tiempo terrestre)
Ahora si lo vemos por el lado de los fenómenos espaciales, tenemos que referirnos a tiempos espaciales (Tiempos Luz)
Recuerden que: "Todo es relativo según la referencia con que se mide"

Muy de acuerdo con que es imposible ver el futuro ya que sería necesaria una fuente de luz mas rápida y un cerebro que pueda discernir y procesar entre la más veloz (futuro) y la de 300.000 Kmts/s (presente) para apreciar la diferencia.

Con lo único que podemos llegar a decir "Veo el futuro" es con el poder de deducción, el cual nos permite en base a ciertos parametros y un poco de lógica predecir el futuro.
De todas formas estas predicciones que hacemos son impresisas, dado que tomamos referencias de variables del presente las cuales estan ligadas a otras personas y eventos.

Saludos desde Mendoza - Argentina.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 9, 2009)

Realmente lo tengo deshabilitado porque no me gusta flash, me enlentece la navegación y desestabiliza mi navegador, pero ya lo vi y tampoco entendí mucho. Supongo que te refieres a que hay personas demasiado ociosas en esta vida.
PD: Encontré el que decía: YouTube - Scary Maze prank - The Original. Efectivamente, hay una demora perceptible entre la acción y la reacción.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2009)

JAJAJA, Pobre Chico!!!! Ahora va a tener repulsion por los games!!!! Noooooooo, que ni se le ocurra jugar Dead Space, Left4Dead o Resident Evil 5

Saludos!!!


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 14, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Y si... nuestros ojos ven el pasado. Los objetos que tenemos cerca los vemos tal como eran hace algunos nanosegundos.
> 
> No es la unica forma de percibir el pasado, cuando alguien nos habla a 3.3m escuchamos lo que dijo hace 10ms.
> Si nos gritan desde 330m es lo que dijo hace 1s.
> *Y si el que habla es Benedicto XVI es lo que se decia hace 500 años...*



Esto va para todos aquellos que dicen que viajar al pasado es imposible. Todo lo que hace falta es un boleto al Vaticano....

Dejando de lado las bromas: una de las ideas que se desprenden de la teoría de la relatividad, es que , cuando las velocidades y/o las distancias son muy grandes, no tiene sentido hablar de simultaneidad. 
Por ejemplo: dos estrellas (A y B) esplotan al mismo tiempo. Si nosotros estamos ubicados a la mitad del recorrido entre ambas, vemos que ambas explotan *simultáneamente*. Si en cambio, estuviésemos más cerca de A que de B, veríamos la explosión de A *antes *que la de B. y so B estuviese más cerca de nosotros, veríamos a A explotar *después* que B.
Por supuesto, para observar algo así las distancias deben ser enormes, pues la velocidad de la luz (único parametro realmente constante) es enorme.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2010)

si estamos mas cerca de la estrella A vemos la explosion de la estella A y NO vemos la explosion de la extrella B mas tarde.

en verdad........no vemso mas nada luego


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Por supuesto, para observar algo así las distancias deben ser enormes, pues la velocidad de la luz (único parametro* realmente constante*) es enorme.



¿ nos consta que realmente es constante ? 

...


----------



## ehbressan (May 14, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ¿ nos consta que realmente es constante ?
> 
> ...



En realidad no nos consta absolutamente. A falta de otra teoria comprobada, el mundo cientifico la acepta como constante. De hecho, el año pasado lei un libro de divulgacion cientifica de un Portugues, estudiante en Cambridge u Oxford, no recuerdo, que teoriza sobre la variabilidad de la velocidad de la luz. Explicaria, segun el, muchas incognitas sobre otras teorias no comprobadas y incluidas algunas de la relatividad.
Por mi parte, entiendo que vemos el pasado (en teoria, como reza el titulo), pero ese pasado es tan indiscernible como escuchar la diferencia de THD entre 2 amplis, uno con 0,001% y otro con 0,0001%. A escala cosmica la cosa es diferente, cuando miramos objetos lejanos, cuanto mas lejos esta el objeto, mas atras en el tiempo estamos viendo. Si pudieramos mirar a unos 15.000 millones de años luz en el espacio, estariamos viendo el Big Bang. Lo del Murcielago es verdad, es ciego, pero para la estrecha banda del espectro electromagnetico a la que llamamos luz visible (termino antropocentrico, obviamente), ellos ven en otra longuitud de onda, y tambien perciben el pasado. En cuanto al sol, como toda estrella, es una bola de gases que debido a su presion y temperatura, en su interior, fusionan atomaos de hidrogeno en helio, luego helio en carbono, carbono en oxigeno, etc. hasta llegar a lo mas pesado que pueden fusionar, que es el hierro (nuestra sangre es roja debido a el, o sea, somos polvo de estrella), ya que suponen que en el big bang solo habia atomos de hidrogeno (el mas simple, un proton en el nucleo y un electron dando la vuelta del perro), el resto se produjo en un par de generaciones de estrellas y cuendo una de estas nace con una masa mayor al limite de Chandrasekar (cientifico Indu que determino este) generalmente terminan de fusionar sus elementos con una gran explosion al final de sus vidas (supernova) y es ahi donde se producen presiones y temperaturas mas altas todavia, generandose el resto de los elementos quimicos de la tabla periodica (muy raros de encontrar). Dicen los que saben que nuestro Sol lleva quemando hidrogeno hace unos 4.000 millones de años, y le queda combustible para unos 4 o 5 mil millones años mas. Como vemos, se puede predecir el futuro en forma seria (cientifica), pero no verlo. En mecanica cuantica dicen tambien que algunas particulas en raras ocasiones, viajan a mayor velocidad que la de la luz, que retroceden en el tiempo y avanzan, tambien. Segun Alberto, todo es relativo, por lo tanto el espacio y el tiempo tambien lo son. De hecho en presencia de poderes gravitatorios masivos, el tiempo se ralentiza (que es lo mismo que viajar a mucha velocidad) y el espacio se curva. Si sera todo tan relativo que la aceleracion y el poder gravitatorio tienen efectos similares, si ponemos una persona en una cabina cerrada podemos acercarla a un gran planeta y esta se pegara contra el fondo de la cabina (poder gravitatorio) pero si la llevamos al espacio y la aceleramos con un propulsor desde abajo, tambien se pegara al piso de la cabina, y el no sabra si esta en un planeta o en un cohete.
Espero no haberlos aburrido......


----------



## DANDY (May 15, 2010)

solo se estan fijando en la velocidad de la luz pero se olvidan de la velocidad que demora el cerebro en procesar la informacion visualizada


----------



## elbrujo (May 15, 2010)

Desde la fisica cuantica nuestros ojos ven lo conocido/aprendido mientras que alrededor sucede una realidad para otro. Cada uno tenemos un filtro que nos permite ver nuestra realidad. Asi lo explican en la pelicula: "y tu que sabes.."


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Cada uno tenemos un filtro que nos permite ver nuestra realidad. Asi lo explican en la pelicula: "y tu que sabes.."


Y afortunadamente algunos tenemos un filtro que nos permite separar la fantasía de la realidad cuando hablamos de esta última.


----------



## elbrujo (May 15, 2010)

Pasa que la realidad de cada uno es subjetiva en funcion de sus propias experiencias..


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2010)

Eso si que me parece real.


----------



## ehbressan (May 15, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Pasa que la realidad de cada uno es subjetiva en funcion de sus propias experiencias..



Eso, segun el MIT se llama "escalera de inferencias", que vendria a ser todo lo que uno vivio desde que nacio, aprendizajes, experiencias, etc. que hace que nuestra vision del mundo no sea el mundo, si no una vision parcial, nublada o iluminada por nuestra formacion (formacion en todo sentido, no solo la formal o academica), por eso el viejo dicho "cada uno tiene su verdad" y en realidad nadie tiene la verdad absoluta.


----------



## antiworldx (May 15, 2010)

La pregunta es concreta... Los ojos solo ven el pasado?
La respuesta es sí.
¿porque?
Porque la luz toma tiempo en desplazarse, no importa la distancia. Así sea solo unos nanosegundos, son nanosegundos despues... 
Teorias?
La relatividad se basa precisamente en este fenomeno.
El astrofisico quien me lo explico de manera mas divertida fue el difunto carl sagan en sus episodios "cosmos" donde precisamente explica la teoria de la relatividad...
Tengo el libro justo en mi mano y voy  a citar algo...



> Si uno mira a una amiga a tres metros de distancia en la otra punta de la habitacion no la ve como es "ahora", sino tal como "era" hace una centesima de millonesima de segundo, es decir una centesima de microsegundo. En este calculo nos hemos limitado a dividir la distancia por la velocidad para obener el tiempo transcurrido. Pero la diferencia de tu amiga "ahora" y ahora menos una cienmillonesima de segundo es demasiado pequeña para que cuente. En cambio si miramos un quasar a ocho mil millones de años luz de distancia, el hecho de que la estemos mirando tal como era hace ocho mil millones de años puede ser muy importantes.


Extraido de la obra "cosmos" de Carl Sagan cuarta reimpresion julio de 1992, Capitulo VIII "viajes a travez del espacio y del tiempo" pag 198.

Por eso el hubble es tan importante que encuentre galaxias y estrellas muy muy lejanas, pues dan una ventana al "pasado" del universo.

Alguna duda?


----------



## Nepper (May 16, 2010)

El otro día vi un fragmento de una película muy antigua, era en blanco y negro, y me encantó la idea que se tubo, es increible para la época... (¿Por que no se hacen peliculas así hoy en día?)....
(Advertencia, solo vi un fragmento, por lo que faltan muchos detalles, no me pregunten!!)
Resulta que un científico inventó un gran telescópio, este telescópio podía ver muy lejos (valga la redundancia ). No se por que invito a ciertas personas, les pidó que se cienten, y en una pantalla les muestra un meteorito que cae en un planeta.
El cientifico luego les explica que lo que vieron es el meteorito que se estrelló en la tierra hace millones de años y lo más curioso, es que se los mostró en vivo.... 
Resulta que este científico encontró rayos de luz que revotan desde una estrella lejana, entonces, el está viendo a travez de un espejo a la tierra, pero como el espejo está a millones de años luz, lo que ve es el pasado


----------



## antiworldx (May 16, 2010)

El santo grial de los astronomos... encontrar señales de luz/radio/lo que sea que tenga viajando literalmente una eternidad.


----------



## asherar (May 17, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> solo se estan fijando en la velocidad de la luz pero se olvidan de la velocidad que demora el cerebro en procesar la informacion visualizada



En ese caso no estamos hablando de lo que ven los ojos, sino de lo que interpreta el cerebro. 
Un bateador acierta el bataso a una bola que viaja a mas de 200 km/h, no porque sus ojos sigan 
la bola instante a instante hasta pegarle (lo que sería imposible debido a los tiempos de viaje y 
de interpretación de la información), sino porque el cerebro extrapola dónde debería estar unos 
instantes después de ver con los ojos la trayectoria inicial.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> El otro día vi un fragmento de una película muy antigua, era en blanco y negro, y me encantó la idea que se tubo, es increible para la época... (¿Por que no se hacen peliculas así hoy en día?)....
> (Advertencia, solo vi un fragmento, por lo que faltan muchos detalles, no me pregunten!!)
> Resulta que un científico inventó un gran telescópio, este telescópio podía ver muy lejos (valga la redundancia ). No se por que invito a ciertas personas, les pidó que se cienten, y en una pantalla les muestra un meteorito que cae en un planeta.
> El cientifico luego les explica que lo que vieron es el meteorito que se estrelló en la tierra hace millones de años y lo más curioso, es que se los mostró en vivo....
> Resulta que este científico encontró rayos de luz que revotan desde una estrella lejana, entonces, el está viendo a travez de un espejo a la tierra, pero como el espejo está a millones de años luz, lo que ve es el pasado



Muy, pero muy bonito e interesante.


----------

